# Vorstellung meines Teichs



## Nightcrawler (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlich bei allen bedanken! Das mitlesen und die Recherche im Forum haben mir die Umsetzung wirklich leicht gemacht. Anbei ein paar Bilder, um den Fortschritt zu veranschaulichen.

Nochmals vielen Dank.

Infos zum Teich: ca. 40 m2, 25m3 und 1,4 m tief. Druckfilter Clear Control 100 ohne UVC an Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 16000. Der Teich soll in erster Linie ein zu Hause für Amphibien, Krebsen, Biotopfischen, etc. werden.

Gruß, Ralf

Ralf


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Juni 2015)

...und noch aktuelle Bilder...!


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Juni 2015)

Hatte ich fast vergessen...Ich würde mich natürlich über Feed-Back und weitere Anregungen zur Bepflanzung, etc.., sehr freuen 

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## blackbird (6. Juni 2015)

Hi Ralf, 
schaut gut aus, was Du Dir (Euch) da geschaffen hast.
Hübsch angelegt und dekoriert mit den Steinen und dem Holz. 
Schöne Grüße von einem Berliner, der zur Zeit im schönen Bönen arbeitet.
Tim


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ralf, 

 das ist wirklich schön geworden und ich schätze, wenn das alles eingewachsen ist, 
dann ist das ein richtig idyllisches Biotop 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Nightcrawler (6. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank Euch Zwei. Ob Bönen nun im Vergleich zu Berlin wirklich schön ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln . Nichtdestotrotz nur einen Katzensprung von uns entfernt. 

Meint Ihr die Bepflanzung ist zunächst ausreichend und könnte das Holz Probleme machen?

Grüße Ralf


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Holz im Wasser Probleme macht. 
Ich habe Totoholz in jedem meiner drei Gewässer integirert und es ist mitlerweile Lebensgrundlage für viele Pilze, 
Gräser, Flechten, Moose und sicher auch Tiere. 

Ich habe es damals gemacht, weil ich bei Sepp Holzer las, dass in jedes gesunde Gewässer Totholz gehört.....

Was die Pflanzen anbelangt: Ich würde vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Schwimm- und Unterwasserpflanzen einbringen. 

Dann wirkt es auch nicht mehr ganz so "neu angelegt" bis die übrigen Pflanzen soweit sind 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (6. Juni 2015)

hallo Ralf,
- dann bist Du ja quasi Nachbar; wir leben in Hamm-Osten - also praktisch ein Katzensprung.
die Anlage ist sehr schön geworden! Sieht super aus, die Bepflanzung muß natürlich noch werden. Welche Pflanzen hast Du schon drinnen? 
LG Flusi


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2015)

Der Quellstein ist HAMMER! Schöne Anlage und die Pflanzen brauchen einfach einen Sommer. Ich bin jetzt im dritten Jahr und schneide mäßig aus...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nightcrawler (7. Juni 2015)

@Flusi oder Nachbar?
wir leben auch im Hammer-Osten genau gesagt Hamm-Werries..Zufälle gibts...

Ich werde mir noch ein paar UW-Pflanzen besorgen. Zur Zeit tun sich die bereits eingebrachten Pflanzen recht schwer und das trotz einer größeren Investition.

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2015)

Sollte natürlich "maßig" heißen...

Nur mal zum Vergleich:

2.Juni 2014:

  

8.August 2014:

         

Gut Ding will Weile haben... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nightcrawler (7. Juni 2015)

Holger, sehr schön bewachsen und tolle Anlage! Ich hoffe, dass es bei uns in zwei Jahren auch so ausschaut.

Ich habe gerade meine Wasserwerte getestet. Ist natürlich nicht allzuviel für die Pflanzen zu zehren....

Phosphat: <0,1 mg/l
Nitrat: zwischen 10 und 25 mg/l
Ammonium und Nitrit: n.w.
Eisen: n.w.
Gh: 13
Kh: 8
pH: zwischen 7,5 und 8

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Ist hier ein Eintrag von außen notwendig, oder sollte ich Brunnenwasser nehmen?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## blackbird (7. Juni 2015)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch Zwei. Ob Bönen nun im Vergleich zu Berlin wirklich schön ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln . Nichtdestotrotz nur einen Katzensprung von uns entfernt.
> ...


Hi Ralf,
ich gebe zu, "schönen" war nur dem Reim geschuldet und kommt auch ursprünglich nicht von mir, sondern von einem lieben Mitforisten.
Dennoch gefällt es mir in der Ecke zur Zeit recht gut, die zwei bis drei Tage, die ich pro Woche dort bin, wohl auch, weil mein Hotel in der Nähe des Hammer Marktplatzes liegt und es da ein paar (wenige), aber ganz nette, Restaurants gibt.

Unser Pool geht jetzt ins vierte Jahr, wobei wir leider nicht massig ausschneiden müssen. Ich überlege schon wieder, noch weitere Pflanzen einzusetzen, damit es etwas fülliger wird... 

Nährstoffeintrag von außen würde ich persönlich nicht favorisieren. Ich glaube, die Sonne und das, was so von allein seinen Weg dahin findet, ist für die Pflanzen i.d.R. genug. Aber dazu gibt es sicher mindestens so viele Meinungen, wie Schreiber hier... 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Nightcrawler (7. Juni 2015)

Okido, also im schönen Bönen . Ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab, wie sich alles entwickelt. Hamm ist wirklich nicht unbedingt mit Restaurants gesegnet und auch nicht mit Hotels. Ich schätze Du wohnst entweder im Mercure oder im Hotel Stadt Hamm. 
Vielleicht versuchst Du es einmal mit Gut Kump...super Anlage und Restaurant ist auch Spitze. 
Wir buchen meistens dort für ausländische Kollegen, die unser Werk besuchen!

Gruß 

Ralf


----------



## blackbird (7. Juni 2015)

Hi Ralf, 
Mercure ist momentan meine Wahl, nicht wegen des Hotels, sondern wegen der Lage. Gut Kump ist sehr angenehm, aber weit draußen. Also mit Kollegen mal eben um die Ecke ziehen ist dann nicht... 
Deswegen Nähe Marktplatz (Tapas, Italiener, Steakhaus)
Habe noch ein paar andere Empfehlungen (Wielandstuben, Fährhaus und Alte Mark) bekommen, wo ich die Kollegen mal zu überreden will 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Nightcrawler (7. Juni 2015)

Hi Tim,

Wielandstuben sind wirklich gut. Alte Mark und Fährhaus gehen so...

Grüße Ralf


----------



## blackbird (7. Juni 2015)

Hi Ralf, 
danke für den Hinweis. 
Um drei Uhr heute Nacht geht's wieder los. 
Gruß, Tim


----------



## Nightcrawler (7. Juni 2015)

...na dann, viel Spaß bei der Arbeit .  Gruß Ralf


----------



## Nightcrawler (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen und hoffe, dass ich auch so ein paar Antworten auf mein Problem erhalte.

Seit Anlage des Teiches und speziell Bepflanzung des Ufergraben bin ich die meiste Zeit damit beschäftigt, die durch Amseln herausgerissenen Pflanzen wieder einzupflanzen und Erdbrocken die hierdurch in den Teich fallen zu beseitigen. Die Amseln sind sogar so dreist, dass Sie sich durch unsere Anwesenheit nicht stören lassen....

Da es sich ja noch um Jungpflanzen handelt ist es für deren Wuchs eher kontraproduktiv!

Hat oder hatte von Euch schon einmal jemand ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir außer Luftpist... oder das wird schon nach dem Nestbau aufhören (ist bereits Juni) wertvolle Tips geben, die auch praktikabel sind??

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Ralf


----------



## Flusi (11. Juni 2015)

hallo Ralf, 
aber ja, kenne ich... und hasse ich.... wie die Pest....
Diese Sch...Viecher verursachen jede Saison auf`s Neue regelrechten "volkswirtschaftlichen" Schaden bei uns. Bei uns haben sie schon etliche Kulturpflanzen niedergemetzelt.

Als Abhilfe versuche ich den Wasserstand immer möglichst so hoch zu halten, daß die Amseln bei ihren "Schandtaten" Atemnot bekommen müßten - und bei den Pflanzen, wo dieses nicht möglich ist, häufel ich immer Kieselsteine bis an den Wurzelhals an.Sieht sch... aus, aber ist für manche Pflanze eine Chance.
Ich zeige bei Interesse mal Fotos davon (jetzt bin ich zu platt)
Siehste, da fütterst Du die Viecher ständig.....
LG Flusi


----------



## Nightcrawler (1. Aug. 2015)

Kleines Update:

Seit Juni sind nun 4 Edelkrebse, fünf Teichmuscheln, eine __ Schleie, 10 Regenbogenelritzen, 10 __ Moderlieschen und 6 Bitterlinge sowie 17 Sumpfdeckelschnecken eingezogen. Von alleine angesiedelt haben sich bereits __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, Hüpferlinge, __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Taumelkäfer, kleine Teichfrösche, ein Molch, etc.. Bisher scheinen sich alle wohlzufühlen.
Mit den Sichttiefen (Grünalgen) hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Das Fadenalgenbfischen ist jedoch zur Wochenroutine geworden, obwohl sich dieses Problem auch in Grenzen hält und die Wasserwerte kaum Nährstoffe vermuten lassen. Die Pflanzen wollen im ersten Jahr noch nicht so wirklich aber unser Teich ist jetzt gerade mal 3,5 Monate alt...wird sich hoffentlich bereits im nächsten Jahr anders darstellen.
Gruß, Ralf
Hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> eine __ Schleie, 10 Regenbogenelritzen, 10 __ Moderlieschen und 6 Bitterlinge


Das ist doch wohl nicht Dein ernst !!! 
Deine anderen Fische können sich zu hunderten vermehren, und Deine arme Schleie hat keine Familie !!!


----------



## Nightcrawler (1. Aug. 2015)

Da hast Du recht . Nur mögliche 300.000 Potentielle Jungschleien wären mir doch zu viel und Schleien kommen auch ganz gut alleine zurecht. Futter gibt es auch kein zusätzliches obwohl die __ Moderlieschen sich schon ganz schön vermehrt haben.

Gruß 

Ralf


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Mußt Du Dir zur Geburtenkontrolle eben einen __ Reiher oder __ Barsch zulegen


----------



## Nightcrawler (1. Aug. 2015)

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass sich der Bestand ohne Zufütterung einpendelt und die Liebellenlarven, Krebse, etc, ihr übriges dazu beitragen..


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2015)

Lassen denn die Krebse die __ Muscheln in Ruhe?


----------



## Nightcrawler (1. Aug. 2015)

Keine Probleme bisher...Die Krebse interessieren sich gar nicht für die __ Muscheln. Das kann ich ganz gut beobachten, da bei mir die Krebse vor Sonneuntergang mit ihrer Wanderschaft beginnen.


----------



## Nightcrawler (1. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe doch noch einmal eine Frage an die Experten. Ich habe gerade wiederholt die Wasserwerte gemessen. Ist es normal, dass die Werte immer noch auf dem Niveau von Seite 2 dieses Beitrags oder sogar noch geringer sind, d.h. PO4=nw, NO2=nw, NO3=nw, etc. ? Ich benutze die Sera Aqua Test Box (Ablaufdatum 05/2017).


----------



## Christine (1. Aug. 2015)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> Das kann ich ganz gut beobachten, da bei mir die Krebse vor Sonneuntergang mit ihrer Wanderschaft beginnen.


Hast Du eigentlich schon eine Unterwasserkamera?


----------



## Nightcrawler (1. Aug. 2015)

Ja, habe ich für mein zweites Hobby...und kann ich ja mal versuchen...Ob das aber mit Blitzlich wirklich verwertbare Bilder werden  Vielleicht klappt das aber auch mit meiner Kamera von außen.


----------



## Nightcrawler (2. Aug. 2015)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> Ich habe doch noch einmal eine Frage an die Experten. Ich habe gerade wiederholt die Wasserwerte gemessen. Ist es normal, dass die Werte immer noch auf dem Niveau von Seite 2 dieses Beitrags oder sogar noch geringer sind, d.h. PO4=nw, NO2=nw, NO3=nw, etc. ? Ich benutze die Sera Aqua Test Box (Ablaufdatum 05/2017).


Hat niemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Danke und Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Nightcrawler (31. Juli 2016)

Kurzes Update: 

Nach mehreren Algenblüten sieht es nun nach einem Jahr so aus. Es läuft so langsam alles an!

LG Ralf


----------

